# Plastic 55 gal drums.



## sailorskip (Jan 8, 2008)

Please contact me if you have some more plastic 55 gal drums. Thanks. Sailorskip


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if they still allow it but You used to be able to pull up to the back dock at Baptist and they'd give those plastic 55 g barrels. Theyhad industrial strength laundry soap in them. They make great bait wells etc. Drop me a pm and I'll check it out for ya. I still work with Baptist Health Care so I got an inside line.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I currently have 3. Call me if interested.

Bob Call

232-4064


----------

